# Wired2Fish and Vicious Vision Giveaway!!!



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2014)

Another GREAT giveaway from our friends and TinBoat Sponsor, Wired2Fish along with Vicious Vision!

Having a pair of high quality sunglasses can make a huge difference on and around the water. Glare can cause eye fatigue and without the highest quality lenses, can lead to missed cover and lost fish. They also protect your eyes from wind, bugs and other objects that can damage your eyes.

A little over a year ago Vicious Vision announced new high quality sunglasses that eliminate glare, allow for better vision both above and below the water, all while being comfortable too.

They tested their first pairs of glasses with pro anglers Bill Lowen and Kevin Short and their response was “these are the best sunglasses I have ever worn”. A strong testament from two anglers who always want the best.

We are giving away 4 pairs of Vicious Vision Venom sunglasses with the copper lens in this giveaway.

This giveaway ends August 19th, 2014. One entry per person please. Good luck!

Vicious Vision Sunglass Giveaway
Enter below for your chance to win a pair of Venom sunglasses from Vicious Vision.

https://www.wired2fish.com/vicious-vision-sunglasses-giveaway/


----------



## fender66 (Aug 5, 2014)

I can speak personally about the quality of these glasses guys. I own 4 pair and love every one of them. They actually outperform my Costas!

I'm in it to win it!


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 5, 2014)

you cant be in it to win, I am in it to win it!


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2014)

In! You would figure me of all people would at least win one of these contests. :wink: :LOL2:


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 8, 2014)

I try and try. But I've never had good luck. 
I'm the guy you could put his name in a hat 99 times and one other name and still wouldn't get drawn in 3 tries.


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 8, 2014)

Stupid phone, I was fill out my address and somehow it submitted, even though I hadn't completed it.

Guess y'alls chances just went up!


----------



## Jim (Aug 19, 2014)

last day folks!


----------

